# ISO recipes/uses for radishes



## toofat (Jun 4, 2009)

Got our 1st box from our share at a local farm---and in the spring of course there are a big(2lb)bunch of radishes--while radish sandwiches and salads are good---would appreciate more ideas
thanks
buzz


----------



## radhuni (Jun 4, 2009)

Muli ke paratha

For stuffing:

    * 3 Radish
    * 1 teaspoon red chili powder
    * 1 teaspoon coriander powder
    * 2-3 green chilies (chopped)
    * 1 tablespoon chopped coriander leaves
    * Salt To Taste

For dough:

    * 2 cups wheat flour
    * Salt To taste
    * Water As needed
    * Vegetable oil or clarified butter (ghee) for frying the paratha's

Preparation:

   1.Mix the wheat flour and salt.
   2.Add water and knead a stiff dough, cover and keep aside.
   3.Peel and grate the radish, squeeze and drain all the water.
   4.Heat the pan and fry the radish to light brown.
   5.Add salt, red chili powder, green chilies, coriander leaves and mix well, turn off the gas &cool it.
   6.Take some dough and roll into small puri, put 2tsp of stuffing and cover all the sides, roll again into a thick, round paratha.
   7.Heat oil in a tawa and fry the muli ka paratha both sides to crispy and brown.
   8.Serve the muli paratha hot with raita or curry.


----------



## merstar (Jun 4, 2009)

This is not your usual salad - it's unique and delicious:
(I omit the orange blossom water, and use scallions instead of onion)
RecipeSource: Carrot, Orange & Radish Salad


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a canning recipe that can also just be stored in the refrigerator instead.

Radish Relish 

3               cups  radishes -- stemmed 
  2         large ribs  celery 
  1              large  red onion 
  2                tsp  salt 
  1                cup  sugar 
  1                tbl  mustard seed 
  2                tsp  dill seed 
     1/2           tsp  celery seed 
  1                cup  vinegar 
  2               tbls  prepared horseradish 

Put the radishes, celery and onion through the coarse blade of a grinder, or chop them fiely.  

Mix with remaining ingredients and allow to stand three hours. Bring to a boil in a large pan and cook ten minutes. Pour into hot jars, leaving half-inch head space. Adjust lids and process 1/2 pints and pints in a boiling water bath for 20 minutes.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 5, 2009)

thick slice radishes, saute gently a diced shallot or two in butter, add the radish slices and saute, add about 1/3 cup broth (chicken or veg) and put a lid on, let it simmer about 5-8 min.  take lid off and let liquid reduce.  Radishes should be "crisp tender" and that wonderful shallot/butter flavor all through them. THe skins give a pink color to it all. Very simple and delish!

season at most with a little salt and pepper and parsley


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 5, 2009)

Slice, place on buttered bread, salt.. enjoy.  

Nothing like a good radish sandwich...


----------



## toofat (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for the ideas--shoulda listened to my dad 55yrs ago when told me how good radishes are in the spring-----radish sandwiches rock!


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 6, 2009)

I buy the largest radishes I can find, and use them anywhere I would use small potatoes or onions........ pot roasts, vegetable blends, anywhere.........

My favorite........

Brussels Sprouts w/ Radishes
serves 2
1 dozen brussels sprouts
8 large radishes
salted water (or chicken broth)
salt and pepper
Trim the stem edge of the sprouts; trim top and bottom edges of radishes.
In a large saucepan, Bring salted water to a boil. immerse the radishes and sprouts.
Cook 10 - 14 minutes, or until the sprouts are done and the radishes begin to lose their color.
Drain, return to saucepan. Add butter or margarine. gently mix the veggies with the melting butter.
Move to a serving dish, season with salt and pepper, and serve.


----------



## JGDean (Jun 6, 2009)

Throw some in with a pot roast or cook and mash with potatoes.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 6, 2009)

Slice like chips and use them to dip Hummus

Or use this recipie from Easy Japanese Pickling
Mix 2 Tbsp miso with 1/2 tsp garlic. 
Cut off radish tails and cut a deep X into each root. 
Stuff X's with miso mixture.
Let stand 30-60 min, keeping leaves away from miso mixture.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 6, 2009)

If your radishes came with greeens - while I haven't tried it yet myself (but plan to), one of my "French Bistro" cookbooks (which of course I can't put my hands on at the moment) had a delicious-looking recipe for radish-leaf soup.

Do a websearch for radish-leaf soup - lots of interesting recipes pop up, & it's a good way to use what is a very nutritious green with a taste similar to mustard greens.

I also enjoy radishes (especially the two-tone "French Breakfast" type) as an appetizer or snack as the French serve them - with some good-quality softened butter & a small dish of coarse sea-salt.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 6, 2009)

SPINACH & RADISH SOUP 
42 oz chicken broth 
1/4 to 1/2 cup rice wine vinegar 
1/2 tsp white pepper 
2 1/2 tbl brown sugar 
1/2 tsp ground ginger 
1/2 to 3/4 tsp cayenne pepper 
2 1/2 cups sliced radishes 
2 to 2 1/2 cups shredded spinach leaves 
2 cups sliced scallions 
1 cup Portabella mushrooms, cubed  
1 lb. Raw, de-veined shrimp, halved 
in a large soup kettle, bring broth to a boil. 
Stir in ginger, sugar, pepper and vinegar 
Stir in scallions 
Stir in radishes and spinach 
Return to almost a boil and cook about 5 minutes
Stir in Mushrooms 
Stir in shrimps 
Simmer for five minutes more 
Remove from heat and let stand for 5-6 minutes 
Serve


----------

